# Is the Firefox honeymoon over?



## anandk (Sep 20, 2005)

Is the Firefox honeymoon over? 
 
IE being more commonly used, is hammered at more, by the hackers, thus leading to the perception, that it has sercurity issues., where the
fact may be quite different...

"...Firefox not only has more vulnerabilities per month than 
Internet Explorer, but it is now surpassing Internet Explorer for 
the number of exploits available for public download in recent 
months..."
click *blogs.zdnet.com/Ou/index.php?p=103&tag=nl.e589

"Mozilla Web browsers are potentially more vulnerable to attack than
Microsoft's Internet Explorer, according to a Symantec report".
click *news.zdnet.com/2100-1009_22-5873273.html?tag=nl.e589


----------



## srijit (Sep 20, 2005)

yeah the honeymoon is over. now it's the _"happily ever after"_ part  for me 

Draw ur own damn conclusions

Here's *IE*

*secunia.com/graph/?type=sol&period=all&prod=11
*secunia.com/graph/?type=cri&period=all&prod=11
*secunia.com/graph/?type=imp&period=all&prod=11

OK now for *Firefox*

*secunia.com/graph/?type=sol&period=all&prod=4227
*secunia.com/graph/?type=cri&period=all&prod=4227
*secunia.com/graph/?type=imp&period=all&prod=4227

Now for *Opera*

*secunia.com/graph/?type=sol&period=all&prod=4932
*secunia.com/graph/?type=cri&period=all&prod=4932
*secunia.com/graph/?type=imp&period=all&prod=4932


----------



## tuXian (Sep 20, 2005)

looks all browsers have some kinda vulnerabilities and exploits..... the more the famous a browser........... the more vul and expolits are found.

Better browse the www through the ol  textual browser of Linux.


----------



## who_is_genius (Sep 20, 2005)

Hey guyz, I agree with TuxiaN. Not a single software is bugless... It might be that bugs may not be found...


----------



## anandk (Sep 20, 2005)

srijit said:
			
		

> Draw ur own damn conclusions



dont take it personally, chappy; cool down, and do refrain from profainities. 

i really had no idea u were so "emotionally   involved" with firefox ! 

as tuxian has said, all software have vulnerabilities; we are only discussing
them here, this being a tech forum ! what i have posted, r the links to very  recent zdnet blogs  

ps : by the way, the correct usage would be not 'damn'; but 'damned' !


----------



## Netjunkie (Sep 20, 2005)

Nice info *Indyan*

Its clearly evident

Its all over for FF now.


----------



## rajas (Sep 20, 2005)

See the Vulnerabilities, and the fixes...facts and figures,
This is complete brk down. shud be buried deep under.


----------



## shivaranjan.b (Sep 20, 2005)

But still firefox better than IE!!!!!!!


----------



## sidewinder (Sep 21, 2005)

why shd anybody be emo'ly involved with firefox.I use it coz its very good nd fast.But its for sure that if I get a better one I will certainly switch to that


----------



## srijit (Sep 21, 2005)

anandk said:
			
		

> srijit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u call that a profanity? 



			
				anandk said:
			
		

> i really had no idea u were so "emotionally   involved" with firefox !


yup i am. u know why? coz it works for me. also didnt u see me saying that my _honeymoon_ with Firefox is over? i've settled down 



			
				anandk said:
			
		

> as tuxian has said, all software have vulnerabilities; we are only discussing
> them here, this being a tech forum ! what i have posted, r the links to very  recent zdnet blogs


when has _recent <insert name here> blogs_ become a replacement for  common sense? if thats the case i can just as easily provide an article ( or better yet, write my own ) and say that _xxx browser sucks at yyy_ and so on. i use what i feel is best for me. i use both firefox and opera, but i prefer FF coz i can customise it more.



			
				anandk said:
			
		

> ps : by the way, the correct usage would be not 'damn'; but 'damned' !


*dictionary.reference.com/search?q=damn
oh, btw i can use it however i please  or are u gonna go around now correcting others in how to speak in thinkdigit forums?


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 21, 2005)

After all I dont even care abt AV's, anti spywares, firewalls, anti spam, and all the anti things. I dont care abt security thing in FX. 

For me FX rules. I have been using it since FX 1.0 preview and never used other browsers extensively (but for Maxthon).


----------



## shwetanshu (Sep 21, 2005)

i abolutely agree with drgrudge, infact i just switched from IE coz it was slow and even the bugs in IE never caused any prob for me. i never suffered due to any bug in ff, i m very comfortable with ff and maxthon


----------



## anandk (Sep 21, 2005)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> After all I dont even care abt AV's, anti spywares, firewalls, anti spam, and all the anti things. I dont care abt security thing in FX.
> 
> For me FX rules. I have been using it since FX 1.0 preview and never used other browsers extensively (but for Maxthon).



i agree. this, and tabbed browsing, was what had led me to try out firefox. but then i tried maxthon, and i liked it so much, that i preferred to stick to it.   

moreover my firefox used to 'flicker' too ! see this thread 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=28159&highlight=firefox+shiver+vibrate

the thread 'firefox loses stride' may also interest those who have missed it. click *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=26897&highlight=firefox+shiver+vibrate

but no doubt, this cud be a temporary setback, which will only make firefox bounce back stronger !


----------



## vignesh (Sep 21, 2005)

I never had a bug in ff.But I have been affected in IE.I like FF for the fact that you can bend it to suit your needs.


----------



## srijit (Sep 22, 2005)

most probably the reason for firefox loosing ground was ppl getting comfortable with say ver 1.0.5 and not downloading ver 1.0.6


----------



## Ashis (Sep 25, 2005)

Popularity Brings in unwanted Attention!


----------



## planetcall (Sep 25, 2005)

I still like firefox. Why? Simply because any bug in FF will not be having any direct effect on your system in totality. If you dont like you may even switch to any other browser of your choice. But with IE....it is so tightly integrated in the OS that even a single flaw could prove detrimental for the entire system. Also you dont have any other alternative if you are a die hard MS victim. U Simply cant uninstall IE because MS doesnt believe in freedom. Hence, I Support FF 


*www.slo-comp.net/upload/JLP/news/pics/FirefoxS.png


----------



## AGENT_SMITH (Sep 26, 2005)

it is because hackers are now bored of finding vulneberaties in IE


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 26, 2005)

Well, even if its total era is over, it will continue to haunt IE for ever, Then soon a Legend Reborn

And for its end, plz do rember that it isnt in the war from long times back, It has just reached 1.5 now and u guys are tellin its not gonna win ????


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 28, 2005)

oh heres the update from the author of that article :
*blogs.zdnet.com/Ou/?p=108


----------



## anandk (Sep 28, 2005)

QMs above link is interesting.   
BOTTOMLINE : it took competition to make microsoft pull up its socks. and the main benefiters ? we the consumer !


----------



## srijit (Sep 28, 2005)

michael_t said:
			
		

> FF is not perfect and has its share of defects. The question is HOW come IE is SO MUCH WORSE, even though it has been around and WORKED ON for much longer time and by a the most resource rich organizztion.
> 
> If FF can do very decently with the MILD number of defects and the PROMPTNESS at which they address the issues, HOW COME MS CANNOT DO BETTER than Mozilla.
> 
> ...


Comment on the ZDnet blog ^^^
Clicky


----------



## supersaiyan (Sep 29, 2005)

so now should we go for opera?


----------



## gdatuk (Sep 29, 2005)

i dont care of what security vulnerabilties or whatever it is..FX rules..it is a lot faster than IE and very cool to use..now i have so used to it that i forgot IE totally..but only at times..my side scroll bar vanishes and the tabs close(x) vanishes..but for these bugs...FX is the king of castle


----------



## anandk (Sep 30, 2005)

supersaiyan said:
			
		

> so now should we go for opera?


nope. stick with whatever u r using. these ups n downs will do on.


----------



## raj14 (Sep 30, 2005)

Whatever happens, i'd put my bucks on Firefox, people predicted wether Firefox will Go on or Loose like Netscape, it looks middle in the road for now, but still, the amount of fuctionality Firefox offers is mind bloogling, not to mention excellent caching (Alltho, IE 6 already has Nglay Delay Tweak) and god forbid if any thing happens, i am of to Opera   Yeah, No IE for me


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 2, 2005)

Yes FF honeymoon is over Becoz OPERA is now FREE too


----------



## niranjan_mcarenyold (Oct 2, 2005)

there may be bugs. but the bugs in FF are fixed more rapidly that in IE. For IE we had to wait months, but for FF i takes less time, and due to the support of open source it will fix soon.


----------



## cybermanas (Oct 12, 2005)

Now firefox will face the heat due to Opera getting free.


----------



## mario_pant (Oct 12, 2005)

FiREFOX RULZ!!

PS: sorry mod. my browser prob. that i saw it double


----------



## kato (Oct 12, 2005)

if u rsaying that the popular browsers get attacked by more and more attackers then u r right and this is also right that after making opera free they have also invited a nice bunch of attackers. This shows that the firefox honeymoon is not over yet.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 12, 2005)

I haven't formatted my PC since last year after I started using the 0.8 version of Firefox...don't want to move to anything else as this is perfect for me. I don't know of any security issues.


----------



## ankushkool (Apr 8, 2007)

but fire fox provides much moer extentions n plugins than IE, which makes it very useful.... firefox will always live on n compete with others. Its opera vs firefox


----------



## sakumar79 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hey why are you pulling up a thread thats more than a year old?

Arun


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 8, 2007)

I agree with Dr.Grudge.. being a loonnng time user of the browser.. way back when it was an unknown by the name _phoenix_... I'm very much happy with it.. whatever the vulnerabilities...

After using FF... since the beginning... I never used IE, except for some particular sites, esp xam forms sorta.
Not even the fastest browser in the world could draw me away from the FireBird


----------



## mehulved (Apr 9, 2007)

locked the thread, way too old and makes no sense now.


----------

